# Installation of gnome2 breaks



## Grell (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, I am trying to install gnome2 from ports but it breaks while building totem with the following message: 
	
	



```
<!-- Redeclaration placeholder ..... -->
    ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser warning : PEReference: %intermod.redecl.module; not found
<![%intermod.redecl.module;[
                           ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser error : conditional section INCLUDE or IGNORE keyword expected
<![%intermod.redecl.module;[
                           ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser error : Content error in the external subset
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
 ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] validity error : All markup of the conditional section is not in the same entity
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
 ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser error : Content error in the external subset
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
     ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] validity error : All markup of the conditional section is not in the same entity
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
     ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser error : Content error in the external subset
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
        ^
[url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd:142:[/url] parser error : Content error in the external subset
<!-- Defining rdbmods here makes some buggy XML parsers happy. -->
           ^
unable to parse fr/totem.xml
gmake[2]: *** [totem-fr.omf] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.32.0/help'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.32.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/totem.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

You should remove meta-port textproc/docbook and rebuild it.


----------

